# 1966 gto - Valley pan gasket replacement



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

Where can I find a gasket for the the valley pan on a 1966 gto?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Any local car parts store in your area like Advanced Auto, O'Reilly, Pep Boys should have that. They should have it in their store the next day for you if they don't have it in stock.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've checked all of those places....don't sell gaskets for a valley pan


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

All these youngster working at these stores (help us). The gasket to use is the Fel-Pro PS13832C. They call it a pushrod cover gasket. 

Advance has it: Felpro Push Rod Cover Gasket Set PS 13832 C: Shop the best Push Rod Cover Grommet Set at Advance Auto Parts

Summit Racing has it: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/FEL-PS13832C/

Oreilly has it: http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...asket_5150395_-1&keyword=pushrod+cover+gasket

I bet you can go to any of these stores that say they don't have it and give them that Fel-Pro number as a cross reference and they will have them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Or from NAPA prt # FPG PS13832C 
Product Line: FEL-PRO Gaskets


----------



## oldgoat64 (Jun 26, 2014)

Try asking them for a point set. They have no idea!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Points, dwell angle, and carbs - oh my. It's a foreign language.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I asked the guy at Autozone for a U-joint for a truck, he asked me if I was joking, he had no idea what it was.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Berto504 said:


> Where can I find a gasket for the the valley pan on a 1966 gto?


Most often, they can be found between the "valley pan" and the top of the engine block... :bannana: :biggrinjester:


(Like others said, it's a combination of a terminology disconnect and the fact that most big box parts store counter people have zero actual automotive knowledge. Try "pushrod cover" or maybe "lifter cover".)


Bear


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! I ordered it from ames


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

When replacing that gasket...do I use rtv?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

RTV will work or any oil resistant silicone.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The main thing is to make sure the edges of the pan are straight (I use a ball peen hammer and a steel workbench edge) and that when you put it back on, don't overtighten the bolts. Very easy to warp the pan and snap the bolts or break out the boss in the block. A friend of mine torqued his bolts to 40 foot pounds and broke his block. Just snug. I also use a little black GM RTV under the washers and boltheads to prevent seepage.


----------

